# Help Needed!!



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,
I was wandering if you could help me I've already paid for 2 green tree pythons from, Kelvin00 [email protected]
The snakes were supposed to be delivered on 22/09/12 and they never turned up he then emailed me in the evening saying they would be coming on the Sunday I've now lost 2days pay and the money I paid for the snakes. I've waited a week and have had no more info on what's happening, as you can imagine I'm getting abit worried I've been ripped off is there anything I can do to try and get this sorted?

Regards

Dan


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Who is this person other than a hotmail contact?
I do hope you know more about him than just a person sitting at the other end of a hotmail account. How did you pay him?
Any other info? Address? Phone number?


----------



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was talking to him for a while before hand at one point he actually said they were sold then came back to me and said they were available again, he seemed to knolw his stuff. Got a mobile number, bank details and name!

Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Have a read of this thread and the feedback left:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/893674-baby-royals-10-baby-jungle.html

Unfortunately, his name crops up in it as well.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Whilst it is against the rules to name and shame, it certainly looks like he is a scammer.

If you paid by Paypal, get a refund. Use the iTrader system to report him/her as a bad seller. Report to the authorities if necessary. Hopefully you can get your money back, then you can chalk this one up to experience and learn a lesson.

Personally, I dont think I would purchase an animal online, to be couriered, by someone who has 4 or less posts, all of which are classifieds, selling super cheap animals. Maybe if I was collecting, because then I can pay on seeing the animal, but not online.

Wish you all the best with this though mate, it doesn't look like there is a snake to get delivered though.


----------



## dan2231 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys!:bash:


----------

